# AutoMagic Strawberry Wet Wax



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

WHAT IS IT?

AutoMagic Strawberry! Wet Wax. Premium carnauba cream wax.

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Strawberry! Wet Wax® is a non-abrasive, premium carnauba cream wax for use on clearcoat and conventional paint finishes. Creates long lasting, deep high gloss with added protection. May be applied by hand, orbital buffer, or variable speed polisher. Excellent for use with foam pads. Great strawberry scent!.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Ferrari Scaglietti

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Good professional packaging. Nice strawberry smell. Not too thick or too runny, making it quite easy to apply. Coated whole car using a small amount on a foam applicator pad and left to haze. Removal was very easy and left no smears. The shine was extremely pleasing, durability and beading yet to be assessed.


IMG_1512 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


IMG_1513 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


IMG_1514 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


IMG_1521 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


IMG_1522 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


IMG_1527 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr

PROS
Pleasant smell, ease of use, excellent wet look shine

CONS
None so far.

Thanks to Automagic for supplying the test product. www.automagic.com


----------

